
All 300-plus languages spoken in American homes - colinprince
http://qz.com/541479/all-300-plus-languages-spoken-in-american-homes-and-the-number-of-people-who-speak-them/
======
sdiq
A number of those languages are not in mutually exclusive categories. Take
Chinese, for instance, we have Mandarin and Cantonese listed separately while
having another category called Chinese.

As a Cushite, I also know we do not have a language called Cushite. What we
have, instead, are Somali, Oromo and other similar but not mutually
intelligible languages.

Also, we do not have a language called Sudanese - it should have been Arabic,
I believe.

